# Long Trip No Tip



## Larman (Nov 13, 2018)

Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we’re going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn’t take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I’m just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You can remind them and they’ll reassure you and then not tip you.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Did this happen in the last 24 hours on Uber? Sometimes tips don't show up til the next day.
I've reminded someone once and surprisingly he did follow through. I figured I had nothing to lose by saying it.
Honestly I don't expect tips from people. Saves me the frustration and it's a nice surprise when they do.
I think with some pax, maybe they feel discouraged to tip after a long trip because they feel like they are already paying so much.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Promises are worthless. Cash is king.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

How could you call them gentleman?


----------



## Larman (Nov 13, 2018)

I just find it amazing, some people just plain suck have to remember that.



Clarity said:


> Did this happen in the last 24 hours on Uber? Sometimes tips don't show up til the next day.
> I've reminded someone once and surprisingly he did follow through. I figured I had nothing to lose by saying it.
> Honestly I don't expect tips from people. Saves me the frustration and it's a nice surprise when they do.
> I think with some pax, maybe they feel discouraged to tip after a long trip because they feel like they are already paying so much.


It's was a few weeks ago.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I always give my rides this speil, “I am going to close out the ride. A window will pop up asking you to rate me and leave a tip both of which are important to me. Thanks!”


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Get used to it. Most people that say they’ll tip in the app don’t follow through ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

On Saturday I gave a 90 minute trip.
No tip. And not surprised.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Some pax know the trick. They say they'll tip in the app in order to get 5* rating from drivers. They know they'll never see you so they can get away with lies.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Ha! On Uber, no cash tip, 4 stars.
You have 24 hours on lyft to prove yourself or 4 stars. If you lie and say you’ll tip on the app with Lyft and do not, 1 star! I don’t like liars!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I often get hour plus rides to airport. No tip, usually.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


They _did_ take care of you: they didn't beat and carjack you!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


Unless you have NYC TLC car. I would kick them to the curb. Ask where they are going before starting the trip. If they are going anywhere you can pickup without decent surge, cancel. Just make up any excuse and kick them out. Your not driving as a volunteer.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


Long trips should include mandatory gratuity.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Long trips should include mandatory gratuity.


Because?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If they say they're going to tip you in the app, tell them you prefer cash.
I had many long rides with no tips, and many one mile rides with tips.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Because?


Because we depend on tips


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Because we depend on tips


We do? You might. Wait staff in food services depend on tips Hair dressers. etc etc. Ride share? Nice if they come, but world keeps spinning if they don't. Uber doesn't pay us based on we 'might' get tips. Restaurant staff, that is very much how they are paid as tips are nearly required. 
As a pax I tip, but not 20% for sure.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

You know when Uber first started Uber would automatically charge the pax with a 20% tip and add that to the drivers total. My have times changed.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> We do? You might. Wait staff in food services depend on tips Hair dressers. etc etc. Ride share? Nice if they come, but world keeps spinning if they don't. Uber doesn't pay us based on we 'might' get tips. Restaurant staff, that is very much how they are paid as tips are nearly required.
> As a pax I tip, but not 20% for sure.


Ok then let's just make Uber and lyft pay is a living wage how's that. Cuz I work every day all day and I still had to pawn stuff to make rent and I've applied for food stamps


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Ok then let's just make Uber and lyft pay is a living wage


And what magical number is that?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> And what magical number is that?


Enough where you aren't paying my food stamps and ER visits to start


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Because?


Because now we have to deadhead 90 miles back!?? Obviously you don't drive.. troll on...

I explain that your paying for half the trip back or getting another driver. If they agree I finalize that arrangement in texts so I have evidence that they agreed, and then I add a destination halfway back that we agree on right before dropping them off. If they do end the trip early I have a leg to stand on with the texts, but most people who agree to this are stand up people and when it's explained to them they get it.

Oh and IF they do not think that's a fair agreement I'll gladly cancel the ride request... After 5 mins cuz I'm getting paid for my wasted time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Enough where you aren't paying my food stamps and ER visits to start


So, no answer.



Dekero said:


> Obviously you don't drive.


Really? OK, live in your bubble. So pax is responsible for paying a tip if said ride is over X miles and X time. Is that the deal? Not with you, that's ok, yeah?
i actually prefer long rides vs short ones; I don't expect tips for either. Nice if the come, but I'm not hanging my hat or emotional status on getting them. 
Very easy to find on this forum tips ain't a regular or majority thing for majority of drivers. FACT.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Because now we have to deadhead 90 miles back!?? Obviously you don't drive.. troll on...
> 
> I explain that your paying for half the trip back or getting another driver. If they agree I finalize that arrangement in texts so I have evidence that they agreed, and then I add a destination halfway back that we agree on right before dropping them off. If they do end the trip early I have a leg to stand on with the texts, but most people who agree to this are stand up people and when it's explained to them they get it.
> 
> Oh and IF they do not think that's a fair agreement I'll gladly cancel the ride request... After 5 mins cuz I'm getting paid for my wasted time.


I think the safest way to go about it is,sir/mama I'm driving half way with no riders. I'm sorry the trip just isnt worth it. And see if they get the hint and tip cash.

Tipping is a nice gesture but it's not required. Uber and Lyft need to pay more,quite simple. Than a tip is a nice bonus. Either take the long trip or refuse. In the end it's uber n Lyft for being so cheap.

Don't mean to be rude,I cant accept the tip in the app, honestly I get burned. I think if the person ends the trip and they aren't in the car. I think Uber and Lyft gonna side w them.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> I think the safest way to go about it is,sir/mama I'm driving half way with no riders. I'm sorry the trip just isnt worth it. And see if they get the hint and tip cash.
> 
> Tipping is a nice gesture but it's not required. Uber and Lyft need to pay more,quite simple. Than a tip is a nice bonus. Either take the long trip or refuse. In the end it's uber n Lyft for being so cheap.
> 
> Don't mean to be rude,I cant accept the tip in the app, honestly I get burned. I think if the person ends the trip and they aren't in the car. I think Uber and Lyft gonna side w them.


It's possible but the 3 trips I have done so far ended fine... One was 9 hours round trip...each time the passengers completely understood that I was asking for these dead miles due to being out of my market and thus unable to work for those hours during the return. But I'm sure sooner or later someone will burn me, I have to hope that by documenting our agreement...Uber will side with me... Yeah right LOL


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


Most in the NYC suburbs will NOT take anyone into Manhattan. You can't pick up anyone, you get stuck in traffic, and you are paying your own very expensive toll to go home. Most pax who travel to Manhattan on a regular basis know this and are used to getting frequently canceled on. When in NYC suburbs If you pick up a pax and find out the destination is Manhattan:
1-explain to them you can't pick up and have to pay your own tolls back
2-tell them the only way you will do it is a tip UP FRONT!
3-if they won't agree tell them you have an appointment to make and cancel the trip and kick em out!
Don't allow yourself to get screwed on that ride, it'll cost you money. Most experienced NYC suburb drivers do this.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> You know when Uber first started Uber would automatically charge the pax with a 20% tip and add that to the drivers total. My have times changed.


Actually, it was found that they did not pass it on to the driver. There were lawsuits over it. So I guess you could say Uber started the "I'll tip you in the app!" trend


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Most in the NYC suburbs will NOT take anyone into Manhattan. You can't pick up anyone, you get stuck in traffic, and you are paying your own very expensive toll to go home. Most pax who travel to Manhattan on a regular basis know this and are used to getting frequently canceled on. When in NYC suburbs If you pick up a pax and find out the destination is Manhattan:
> 1-explain to them you can't pick up and have to pay your own tolls back
> 2-tell them the only way you will do it is a tip UP FRONT!
> 3-if they won't agree tell them you have an appointment to make and cancel the trip and kick em out!
> Don't allow yourself to get screwed on that ride, it'll cost you money. Most experienced NYC suburb drivers do this.


I'll do it on slower days. For me its better to do one $30+ ride (mostly hwy milage if traffic not heavy) than deal with 5-8 almost minimum wage rides driving locally, while idling between those rides for unknown amounts of time. I'll usually find something to see or eat in the city before heading back.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Seamus said:


> and you are paying your own very expensive toll to go home.


there are no tolls leaving nyc to get back to jersey.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

njn said:


> there are no tolls leaving nyc to get back to jersey.


There are to Long Island where he is from.



JT_Rideshare said:


> I'll do it on slower days. For me its better to do one $30+ ride*(don't forget to deduct your toll and gas going home)* (mostly hwy milage *if traffic not heavy*) than deal with 5-8 almost minimum wage rides driving locally, while idling (*In Manhattan traffic)* between those rides for unknown amounts of time. I'll usually find something to see or eat in the city before heading back.


How long have you been driving? Many of us used to until we got burned. Queens is one thing from LI but Manhattan is a money loser. Also you are going to eventually get banged or scraped driving in Manhattan, it's almost unavoidable. Virtually every Uber or Lyft in Manhattan has dents and scrapes. If that is all ok with you feel free to give to Charity. You will have no trouble getting those rides because most drivers that have long time experience won't do it.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> There are to Long Island where he is from.
> 
> 
> How long have you been driving? Many of us used to until we got burned. Queens is one thing from LI but Manhattan is a money loser. Also you are going to eventually get banged or scraped driving in Manhattan, it's almost unavoidable. Virtually every Uber or Lyft in Manhattan has dents and scrapes. If that is all ok with you feel free to give to Charity. You will have no trouble getting those rides because most drivers that have long time experience won't do it.


Part time for about 2 years.
I've been to Manhattan plenty of times on my personal time. No issues so far, I'm a very defensive, non-aggressive car driver.
Money loser? Its about $30-40ish for an hour ride to Manhattan. With the hour going back, it averages to $15-20. Just about the same as 2 hours in Nassau, when its slow. I understand the deadhead mileage risk, but instead of idling around not knowing when my next ride is, I can relax on my way back through the LIE.
Like I said, that's my personal preference. I don't speak for others. 
Manhattan rides don't come to me much either (maybe once a month)


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

The reality is that if you don’t expect a tip, you can’t get disappointed when it doesn’t happen.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

JT_Rideshare said:


> Part time for about 2 years.
> I've been to Manhattan plenty of times on my personal time. No issues so far, I'm a very defensive, non-aggressive car driver.
> Money loser? Its about $30-40ish for an hour ride to Manhattan. With the hour going back, it averages to $15-20. Just about the same as 2 hours in Nassau, when its slow. I understand the deadhead mileage risk, but instead of idling around not knowing when my next ride is, I can relax on my way back through the LIE.
> Like I said, that's my personal preference. I don't speak for others.
> Manhattan rides don't come to me much either (maybe once a month)


All I suggest is you get paid for your effort with a tip up front.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Dekero said:


> It's possible but the 3 trips I have done so far ended fine... One was 9 hours round trip...each time the passengers completely understood that I was asking for these dead miles due to being out of my market and thus unable to work for those hours during the return. But I'm sure sooner or later someone will burn me, I have to hope that by documenting our agreement...Uber will side with me... Yeah right LOL


I've been doing this since 2017 pretty regularly and biggest trip offered was 2 hours long. So was this trip at the beggining of you're day? I theorized if I was doing one last ride and they threw this at me I probably would just get a hotel where they were going.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Illini said:


> If they say they're going to tip you in the app, tell them you prefer cash.
> I had many long rides with no tips, and many one mile rides with tips.


That's a good idea I'll try that one. It won't work if they say they don't have cash on them but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

June132017 said:


> I've been doing this since 2017 pretty regularly and biggest trip offered was 2 hours long. So was this trip at the beggining of you're day? I theorized if I was doing one last ride and they threw this at me I probably would just get a hotel where they were going.


He got me at 7:30 am or I probably would have had to pass on.. as it was this got me home by dinner time...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> You know when Uber first started Uber would automatically charge the pax with a 20% tip and add that to the drivers total. My have times changed.


Did they take a percentage of that "tip"? If so, it wasn't a tip. It was part of the fare.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> View attachment 366253​


I guess even the _most effectual_, the _most intellectual_, and the _indisputable leader of the gang_ can be a cheapskate!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


Next time just tell them , I really appreciate your tip. Then tell them you will be buying pizza for the kids or your wife . Also mention that all pax's been really nice today with tips?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

mbd said:


> Next time just tell them , I really appreciate your tip. Then tell them you will be buying pizza for the kids or your wife . Also mention that all pax's been really nice today with tips?


Another option would have been to put em on the CURB and not take the trip... Problem solved... Move on to other local trips that won't cause you to have the deadhead thru tolls... Cuz those passengers could care less what expenses you have to deal with....


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


"Remember to take care of me" are they your boyfriend?



TPAMB said:


> I always give my rides this speil, "I am going to close out the ride. A window will pop up asking you to rate me and leave a tip both of which are important to me. Thanks!"


Lol why would your customer care about you?
Customer service should focus on the person paying for the service, not what is important to YOU. I would be so turned off by that.
You don't think that paragraph actually make anyone too you, do you?



Galveston said:


> Ok then let's just make Uber and lyft pay is a living wage how's that. Cuz I work every day all day and I still had to pawn stuff to make rent and I've applied for food stamps


Damn, I wouldn't mind dating you ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


As a driver, would NEVER solicit a tip, nor even remotely allude to it. It's extremely tacky. Extremely.

Also, utilize Uber, as a rider, and the surest way to NOT get a tip is to solicit, or suggest in any way. That will get you zero tip, one ☆, and write up.

So what you had a long trip, no tip? Seriously? Comes with the territory. And no, you probably didn't deserve one.

Tips are built in to the system.



TPAMB said:


> I always give my rides this speil, "I am going to close out the ride. A window will pop up asking you to rate me and leave a tip both of which are important to me. Thanks!"


And, right in your face, am going to give you zero tip. Also one ☆ and write up.

Tips are built in to the system.

My two cents.



TPAMB said:


> Ha! On Uber, no cash tip, 4 stars.
> You have 24 hours on lyft to prove yourself or 4 stars. If you lie and say you'll tip on the app with Lyft and do not, 1 star! I don't like liars!


Most drivers, on this thread, do NOT deserve tips.
?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> You know when Uber first started Uber would automatically charge the pax with a 20% tip and add that to the drivers total. My have times changed.


That was only on Uber Taxi. You can only get Uber Taxi in a couple of places & they cut it out in some places where they used to have it but they just put it in Orlando.


MiamiKid said:


> And no, you probably didn't deserve one.
> 
> Tips are built in to the system.
> 
> ...


Your 2 cents are worthless considering you're wrong 4 times in 1 post.

& nobody in this thread believes you'd ever tip anyhow. People who talk shit about no tip for this or that never tip anyhow.

We smell people like you a mile away. You can book 1 of our limos thru us ONCE. After that, we'll suddenly be overbooked.

Must be a shill.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> That was only on Uber Taxi. You can only get Uber Taxi in a couple of places & they cut it out in some places where they used to have it but they just put it in Orlando.
> 
> Your 2 cents are worthless considering you're wrong 4 times in 1 post.
> 
> ...


You are dead WRONG. So very wrong on every single one of your points.

As a driver, I receive great tips, 60 - 80% of the time. Because I don't expect them, and provide "old school" basic customer service. Constantly remind pax that tips are strictly optional and not expected. They appreciate the FYI and treat me quite well in return.

As a rider I tip drivers, who are deserving, and respectful, very generously. However, I expect the same "old school" customer service that I give my customers. Driver's who don't deliver are treated accordingly.

And don't worry, I won't ever be booking one your lame limousines. Would probably just end up getting your license pulled.

My two cents.
?


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

June132017 said:


> How could you call them gentleman?


Call them cheapskates... entitled A holes... spoiled millennials...


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Get used to it. Most people that say they'll tip in the app don't follow through ?


Uber passengers used to take great enjoyment in lying to the drivers about tipping in the app. My Lyft passengers are way more honest about it . It could also be that the tipping feature is a few years in, and the truth about our shitty wages is out.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> I always give my rides this speil, "I am going to close out the ride. A window will pop up asking you to rate me and leave a tip both of which are important to me. Thanks!"


What a great strategy to NOT receive a tip. Also, utilize Uber, as a rider, and when a lame driver pulls that stunt, it's zero tip. And probably a down rate.

That's very lower class.

My two cents 
?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> What a great strategy to NOT receive a tip. Also, utilize Uber, as a rider, and when a lame driver pulls that stunt, it's zero tip. And probably a down rate.
> 
> That's very lower class.
> 
> ...


pull that shit with a waitress and see where it gets ya. Id spit in your food. And I get GREAT tips, and I remind them constantly.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> pull that shit with a waitress and see where it gets ya. Id spit in your food. And I get GREAT tips, and I remind them constantly.


Okay will EMPHASIZE some more. Pull that tacky reminding shit on me and there WILL be consequences.

A driver with your attitude will be deactivated, if he pulls that shit. Guaranteed.

Lower class.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


If you do a long trip and dont ask for the tip up front, you won't get one. If you don't get cash in hand first dont do it


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber, and the majority of customers, agree with me strongly on this.


No sir they do not. Uber changed their approach due to the fact that it was never the right direction to take.

Customers only think it's built in to UBER because they advertised that for so long.

Most passengers realize this is a service business just like Taxis and tip accordingly. The ones that do not are either financially unable, cheap, or just plain @$$hats.

In fact once educated to the fact that It is in fact NOT included most passengers I've had apologize for their ignorance and tip accordingly. And no I do not bring tipping up in conversation unless the passenger asks.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> No sir they do not. Uber changed their approach due to the fact that it was never the right direction to take.
> 
> Customers only think it's built in to UBER because they advertised that for so long.
> 
> ...


My position remains validated.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Okay will EMPHASIZE some more. Pull that tacky reminding shit on me and there WILL be consequences.
> 
> A driver with your attitude will be deactivated, if he pulls that shit. Guaranteed.
> 
> Lower class.


Jesus!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Nope, but you do remain a Putz without question.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Anytime PAX says I'll tip you in the app, they're not tipping you. It's BS just to shut you up.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You are dead WRONG. So very wrong on every single one of your points.


Nobody believes you, troll & I've been in this business too long for you to put your BS over on me.

The 1 who's wrong on every point is you & your 2 cents are still worthless.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Nobody believes you, troll & I've been in this business too long for you to put your BS over on me.
> 
> The 1 who's wrong on every point is you & your 2 cents are still worthless.


Nope. Can validate every thing I say 100%. And can PROVE you wrong on every point.

Now mind your own business.

Will continue doing what I'm doing. Don't like it? Tough. Will dial it up a notch.

Will tip only if I feel like it. LOVE to see someone try to stop me. Won't happen.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Jesus!


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Can validate every thing I say 100%.


But has never managed to do it.



> And can PROVE you wrong on every point.


And has failed to prove anything.



> Now mind your own business.


The day hasn't come when I take orders from you. It won't come, either. Ever.



> Will continue doing what I'm doing. Don't like it? Tough. Will dial it up a notch.


I can beat that too. I just don't deal with people like you. What makes it easier is there are 100 fools who will. In rideshare they call 'em ants. In the limo business we call 'em teetering on bankrupt. It's a good thing there's Uber & taxis. Uber's ants will deal with people like you. Taxis have to deal with people like you. Limos don't have to do one or the other.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> But has never managed to do it.
> 
> And has failed to prove anything.
> 
> ...


Again you are very, very WRONG!!! Why?

Because you don't even know me, let alone my financial situation. It would be impossible for you to know.

One thing for sure, if this doesn't work for you, quit and move on.

Have no idea what works, or doesn't, for you. But, will guarantee,100%, you DON'T know what works for me. And anyone on this forum, who claims to know my personal financial situation is a blazing IDIOT.

MAGA
????????


----------



## DriveNM (Apr 13, 2019)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


 Studies show 70% of drivers do not tip. One star everybody that does not top.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriveNM said:


> Studies show 70% of drivers do not tip. One star everybody that does not top.


Terrible. This is a cashless based system. And to expect a cash tip in a cashless system is extremely uneducated and VERY lower class.

Am both a driver and rider. And after reading these ridiculous posts, have now reduced my tips 95%. Unless the driver is on my level with respect to culture, education and social class it's zero tip. And, most likely, a down rating.

Driver's who expect cash tips should be deactivated.

Also, I'm informing 40 - 70 passengers, a week, there's no need to tip.

My two cents.
?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Again you are very, very WRONG!!! Why


Still proved nothing.

Reading comprehension?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


95% of the time when someone says they will tip you through the app, they won't. I experienced this when I drove and it was fruatrating. That is them, not me.

Since I am on the rider side of things and don't drive anymore, if I say a tip is coming.... it is. It will be 20% of the ride. For every $10 charged, it is $2. Most of my trips are in $30 range, so it would be $6. If I should not like you, I won't mention the tip.

I have taken 18 trips this month and tipped on 16 of them. The 2 trips got 1 star due to one smelling weird and the other making 4 stops to use the bathroom.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Still proved nothing.
> 
> Reading comprehension?


Wow!

NOT trying to prove anything. Why do you care what others are doing?

Why would I need to prove anything to you?

Am I telling you what's working or not? Do you spend your life questioning why people do what they do?

MAGA ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Trolls really hate it when they get hoisted by their own skyrocket


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Trolls really hate it when they get hoisted by their own skyrocket


No idea what you're talking about.



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Trolls really hate it when they get hoisted by their own skyrocket


What is a troll?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Also, I'm informing 40 - 70 passengers, a week, there's no need to tip.


I'm informing my passengers that they are allowed to slam doors, ask uncomfortable questions, and ask for free stuff from drivers. There is nothing in the terms of service that says they can't do these things.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm informing my passengers that they are allowed to slam doors, ask uncomfortable questions, and ask for free stuff from drivers. There is nothing in the terms of service that says they can't do these things.


Have at it. Won't affect me. You're not in my market.

Appears you don't seem to get it.
?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Have at it. Won't affect me. You're not in my market.
> 
> Appears you don't seem to get it.
> ?


Sarcasm. Unstated norms don't need to be talked about with passengers. You think it's crass to talk tips but also seem to believe the antidote is insisting they aren't mandatory (of course they're not). Being a decent passenger also isn't mandatory.

I know I'm not in your market, I'd kick myself out of your car before you could. ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Sarcasm. Unstated norms don't need to be talked about with passengers. You think it's crass to talk tips but also seem to believe the antidote is insisting they aren't mandatory (of course they're not). Being a decent passenger also isn't mandatory.
> 
> I know I'm not in your market, I'd kick myself out of your car before you could. ?


Your opinion is none of my concern.
?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Your opinion is none of my concern.
> ?


Nice one.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Larman said:


> Picked up two gentlemen right by my house in Port Jefferson New York they said we're going to Manhattan is that OK we will take care of you in the tip. Well lo and behold they didn't take care of me with a decent tip in fact they gave me no tip. I'm just curious in the future when I do a long trip like this is it OK to remind them to remember to take care of me?


It's happening to me so often now where people are telling me "I'll give u a nice tip in the app" and I get NOTHING. I'm dying to respond to them "95% of people who say that end up stiffing me and don't give me anything", but I think that will come across as too snippy and I'd just end up getting no tip and a 1 star to boot.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> It's happening to me so often now where people are telling me "I'll give u a nice tip in the app" and I get NOTHING. I'm dying to respond to them "95% of people who say that end up stiffing me and don't give me anything", but I think that will come across as too snippy and I'd just end up getting no tip and a 1 star to boot.


Yeah, that will come across as a personal attack.

I don't think you can say much to change this behavior. Either it is a weird lie or they are just going to forget. I find it is more 50% who lie/forget not 95% but I haven't been keeping a close count. People shouldn't talk money without upfront cash or a real-time in-app tip.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> What is a troll?


It's obvious.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> It's happening to me so often now where people are telling me "I'll give u a nice tip in the app" and I get NOTHING. I'm dying to respond to them "95% of people who say that end up stiffing me and don't give me anything", but I think that will come across as too snippy and I'd just end up getting no tip and a 1 star to boot.


Dude, wake up! There's a very good reason you're not getting tips

They're included. Man up and get over it.

My two cents.
?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> They're included.


in the per mile charge? in the per minute charge? 
Gosh, what would those be wo the tip being 'included'? I shudder to think about it :rollseyes:


----------

